# i think ima get a puffer too.



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i was thinking about getting a puffer for the 20L instead. i went to this really nice LFS and i saw they had spoted puffers and figure 8s. this one huge figure 8 came up to the glass and was soooo cute!! and i think both spotteds and figure 8's need at least a 15 or something.. so maybe i'll get one for the 20L.

and i still want multies.. so they can go in one of my left over 10g's... but how many can go in a 10g before it gets to full? they are both cute fishs so idk what ima do.. mayb get a 20g regular tank for the puffer... any suggestions or thoughts?

why are fish so cool?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

& now that i think about it this doesnt belong in this section of the forums... huh?

can a mod move it?
how do i delete it??


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

go with the figure 8's, they stay small and the gsp dont stay brackish, they get full salt as adults


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

can they fit in a 10g?
with alot of stimulating stuff...


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

im pretty sure you con do a figure 8 in a 10.let me check...

heres a page http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/otherfish1/p/figure8puffer.htm


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

Yay! I'm gonna do some more research and go to the basement to get the 10g. I'll get it next week or maybe this weekend. I can't wait! I think I'll grab some peat tomorrow too.

I had a dp and was able to get him to eat bloodworms and stuff but is it just as easy for figure 8's? And I know they still need snails. Can they bite through MTSs? 

I think ill be able to have have my cake and eat it too!!! Ahh


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

just remember, figure 8 puffs are BRACKISH


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Puffers are pretty messy fish and produce alot of waste, so while 1 would be ok in a 10g with a really good filter and regular water changes, 20g would be better. 

They are slight brackish from what I can tell. There is a ton of mixed info though....but I would do slight brackish because more trustworthy sites say this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Figure eights like an SG around 1.005 and 1.008. A 20 gallon would be a very nice size tank for one. They love frozen bloodworms and mysis and they do need snails for their teeth. I wouldn't go with MTS though, as their shells are a bit hard. Small pond snails do the trick and some LFS will be willing to give them away, as they're such a pest to planted tanks.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

well i have millions and billions of MTS's in all my tanks.. so should he not be in a tank with them at all? i had my 29 drained for a month but now that water is in it i still see the tracks..

& some like puffer expert (i think) says that puffers in the wild are FW but they do better in SW. he also said mollies are like that too but im not sur.e.. so i would have him in a BW tank. im just worried that if i get the multis for a 10g that the colony wont get big.. i guess i could switch em up.

i might be able to buy a whole 20g aquarium but that doesn't seem to be in my budget at the moment. also i have to measure my dresser to see if i can even fit one on there... i dont think a 15g is much better than the 10 gallon huh?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

A 15L has the same footprint as a 20H. Go with the 20H, the puffer will be happier. Also, since the 20H is so much more common, it will probably end up being cheaper.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

blcknwitecuban said:


> well i have millions and billions of MTS's in all my tanks.. so should he not be in a tank with them at all? i had my 29 drained for a month but now that water is in it i still see the tracks..
> 
> & some like puffer expert (i think) says that puffers in the wild are FW but they do better in SW. he also said mollies are like that too but im not sur.e.. so i would have him in a BW tank. im just worried that if i get the multis for a 10g that the colony wont get big.. i guess i could switch em up.
> 
> i might be able to buy a whole 20g aquarium but that doesn't seem to be in my budget at the moment. also i have to measure my dresser to see if i can even fit one on there... i dont think a 15g is much better than the 10 gallon huh?


I have an Dwarf Puffer (smaller then the type you are planning to get), and he loves eating MTS. When I look into the tank, I always see freshly empty MTS snail shells with one precise bite hole in them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

blcknwitecuban said:


> im just worried that if i get the multis for a 10g that the colony wont get big


Actually the colony will eventually outgrow a 10g unless you get rid of some fish. But if you start with only a pair or 2 pair, it will take some time before they get too crowded.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

hmmm.. mayb i'll get a few multies for the 10g and a puffer for the 20L. and get another 20g and put the puffer in there and switch the multies to the 20L.


----------

